# Workshop break in



## Dave_G (12 Oct 2006)

Hi,

I have just found out today that my workshop that is detached from my house has been broken into. The damage that has been caused is:

- a forced lock to the door;
- security light smashed;
- tools thrown all over the place
- and all power leads to my band saw, router, planner etc... cut

The most disgusting thing is the sprouts emptied their bowels on my work bench and urinated all over the place.

BUT what has really upset me the fact they chose to run a screw driver down a desk top that I had just finished!

Oh the Police - naah where I live they don't come out to these things these days - all I get is a crime reference number so that I can claim on my insurance! Oh and it will be 'kids' who thought they might get a bloody moutain bike!

Rant over - now!

Dave


----------



## gidon (12 Oct 2006)

Dave
That's really awful. I can't understand what sort of people would do such a thing. I hope you manage to bring back some order to the workshop quickly.
Truly shocking.
All the best,
Gidon


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (12 Oct 2006)

Dave,

I'm gutted for you. I hope you get it back to normal quickly and can start to enjoy your workshop again.

Would this be an appropriate time for my "compulsory sterilisation for all criminals" rant? It doesn't matter if it's "nature or nurture"; bad parents create bad kids. So sterilise the criminal ones. And I would include parking and speeding fines in that too 

Phil


----------



## Alf (12 Oct 2006)

Dave, that's - well I can't say what I'd like to, but "it stinks" is a just a start (although horribly fitting, unfortunately). Mindless vandalism like that is just incomprehensible to me, and indeed to us all who prefer to create than destruct. Very depressing. 

Alf


----------



## Colin C (12 Oct 2006)

Dave,
I am very sorry to hear what has happened to you r workshop and hope you get it back up and running soon.

As for the Police :shock: ( but not surprised :evil: ), if these kids always get away with it, it *will* get worse :evil: .

All the best Colin


----------



## PowerTool (12 Oct 2006)

My sincere commiserations,Dave - I've (thankfully) only been burgled once,and that was tools stolen from the garage (the same night,I think half the street had tools stolen from sheds/garages)
Got it all replaced,no quibbles,on the household insurance;stopped keeping hand tools in the garage,though.
At least my stuff _was_ actually stolen,and not just subject to mindless and pointless vandalism - I hope the little barstewards get caught :evil: (but unfortunately,don't believe they will  )

Hope your insurance company is as helpful as mine was.

Andrew


----------



## dedee (12 Oct 2006)

Dave that's awful.

I bet you would rather had your tools stolen than the mindless vandalism.

I Hope you get things sorted quickly and can come up with a suitable deterrent for the future.

Andy


----------



## Adam (12 Oct 2006)

I'm truly sorry to hear that. What a despicable act. 

Just remember, when chatting down the pub/with the other local "yoofs" remember they might mention they came across a workshop full of tools. Get some better locks (top and bottom) with some bracing on each side and maybe security lights - didn't someone mention an alarm which when connected to a phone line rings you up?

All the best. Have you considered claiming for contract cleaners to come in and clean up?

Given the err. "DNA opportunities" they so disgustingly left behind - I'm surprised the police didn't choose to come out.

Adam


----------



## Freetochat (12 Oct 2006)

Sorry to here this. I know I would be gutted if this happened to me, so can only imagine how upset you must be. I hope it all works out for you.

As for the police, that attitude is unfortunately all too common now. Perhaps a complaint of failing to carry out their duty would be an appropriate response. The main oath/responsibilities contains 'the prevention and detection of crime' as a main theme.


----------



## Waka (12 Oct 2006)

dave

Really sorry to hear your bad news, unfortunately thats the way sociaty is going nowadays with the young.

Here's a thought that might not stop them, but will give you the evidence you need to prosecute. Some chap at work was getting things stolen from his locked locker, he purchased a camera that looked like a clock, once set it was triggered by motion and started recording, guy was caught the next day helping himself to the goodies in the cupboard. If you have this evidence then the police, I think must react.

Anyway worth a thought.


----------



## NeilO (12 Oct 2006)

Sorry to hear that Dave...

all that anguish theyve given you, and for what .. a laugh at someone elses expense...mindless B******s 

Along with most of the other members, i agree and think the little "darlings" wont get caught, and even if they do, a slapped wrist and "dont do it ,again" mentally seems to prevail in our judicial system...

also get more locks/alarm because they now know what lies within your garage/workshop.

again , my sincere commiserations.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oct 2006)

Dave when I read stories like yours it makes my blood boil especially as plod oviuosly couldnt care less (unless it involved particular sorts of "hate crimes" theyd be there in seconds) Arguments in favour of pick axe handles and nail guns apear persuasive in these situations. ****** like these robbed me one boxing day, another time they smashed EVERY car wing mirror in the street one new years eve :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Trite as it may seem, dont let it get to you Dave. As others have said I hope you get the insurance sorted, improve secutiy even if you get a dog and get on with what you do best namely make good stuff from wood! 
Cheers Mr Spanton


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Oct 2006)

Very sorry to hear that, Dave  We've were burgled twice in our previous house, so I can guess how you feel. 

Paul


----------



## davy_owen_88 (12 Oct 2006)

It really gets to me when I read stories like yours. These little scum bags won't get what they deserve and they portray an image that soils every other young person.

It's worrying to think that the police couldn't care less. What do they get paid for if they get to chose what crimes they 'feel' like looking into? I think a complaint should be made - might make them get off their backsides and do something about it.

I agree that now the little b***ards know what you have in there they may well come back once you have everything sorted to cause more problems, so a major security upgrade is called for.

Good luck getting everything up and running again.

Davy


----------



## Dave_G (12 Oct 2006)

Thanks to all you who have replied - it great to have such support! 

Just a quick update - I managed to get Greater Manchester Police to attend and they in turn sent SOCO. I went to my local Police station with the piece of sh*t in bag and asked at the desk where I should leave this as it was deposited in my workshop that has just been trashed.

A really helpful desk person managed to get someone to see me and told me to go home as an officer would be with me within the hour. Yes they turned up and made some notes - SOCO took some swabs, now lets see what happens.

A positive plug for my house insurers (H*lIf*x) they asked me to take as many photos as I could and are sending an assessor round tomorrow am and have sent a cippy and locksmith to sort out my workshop door etc... They have both just left having made the shop secure, but asked if I wanted to replace the door etc... as I obviously am better skilled - their words not mine  and said could I make a dining room table for one them when I'm up and running.

It looks like I will be out action for only a short while as most of the damage to my machines is where they cut the power cables - what a shame they weren't live!!!! I can replace all the cables in a matter of minutes.

Onwards and upwards as they say!


----------



## mahking51 (12 Oct 2006)

Dave G,
Appalled to hear your problem, I echo what everyone else has said.
Do your best to put it behind you mate and get on with creating not destroying like those mindless c***s.
Regards
Martin
(Who will be having a long hard look at his WS security...)


----------



## Noel (12 Oct 2006)

Glad you fimally got some attention from the feds and that the Halifax is looking after you. If they do analyse DNA and put it on the DNA database there's a chance that if the kid embarks on a career of crime he may indeed be caught at some stage.

Noel, with a vision of you walking into the local nick with a bag of sh*te under your arm.


----------



## beejay (12 Oct 2006)

Ive just picked up on your post dave!!
Why do kids do such things? It makes me so angry just thinking about it. You could almost understand if the tools had been stolen, but this!

Anyhow, I hope all is replaced and sorted soon and that your workshop will be totally mongrel proof from now on.
regartds
beejay


----------



## les chicken (12 Oct 2006)

Dave 

You must be gutted, the fact that the insurance is helping out is no satisfaction to the ****** getting away with it. These people should not get their wrists slapped but a bloody good hiding. They might think twice before doing it again.

A local farmer had trouble with "kids" trying to roll his large round bails down his field, he rang the police who replied that it was not really against the law but devilment. :shock: :shock: 

He rang the police back to tell them not to bother as he and his farm hands would sort it out. :wink: :wink: 

Within 5 minutes 2 police cars arrived at the farm and informed him in no uncertain terms that he was not to do anything, otherwise he could be arrested :roll: :roll: 

Hope you get it all sorted with the minimum of fuss.

Les


----------



## Sawdust (12 Oct 2006)

Dave_G":26ef1fq1 said:


> It looks like I will be out action for only a short while as most of the damage to my machines is where they cut the power cables - what a shame they weren't live!!!!



Probably just as well they weren't live, the police would have been pretty quick to prosecute you if the little sh*ts had been electrocuted. You can't go hurting burglars you know, what about their rights!!

Anyway on a serious note, sorry to hear what happened and I'm glad the insurance are being helpful.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oct 2006)

That's awful Dave. I hope you get hold of them!!!


----------



## ByronBlack (12 Oct 2006)

Dave, sorry to hear about the break-in, and thanks for posting it here because it will give the rest of us a little wake up call to assess our own security needs, especially those of us currently building ours.

On another note, if I were in your shoe's and i'm sure I will be at some stage the way my area is going, is to install some motion detecting cctv camera's - make the descreet, this way, when the mindless chavs comeback - and i'm almost certain that will try (sorry to say) then you'll have some firm evidence.

Also, I would think about having a few sharp spare chisels handy - some large mortice ones will do!


----------



## Dave_G (13 Oct 2006)

Well a quick update.

The insurance assessor has just left and he was really positive about my claim and the speed at which it will be settled. Even though the damage to my machines is to the cables I am entitled to a full replacement under my policy - which is old for new - seems a bit excessive!

He seemed to think I had taken reasonable precautions to secure my workshop, but he was another who suggested home CCTV! Can anyone on here advise how I would go about such an installation and what exactly to look for?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Colin C (13 Oct 2006)

A friend has just got some for his home and got it all from CCTV
I hope it helps


----------



## RogerS (13 Oct 2006)

Dave G, I'm truly sorry to hear about the breakin and share everyones' views. 

On the security front I'm wondering whether to resurrect this idea for forum members? I'd need to check on the price of cameras which hopefully should have come down. It's an idea that I kicked off but never really took anywhere  

If anyone is interested then please pm me and I'll do some investigation into current pricing etc


----------



## Dave_G (13 Oct 2006)

Roger you have a PM.


----------



## RogerS (13 Oct 2006)

The camera that I have most experience with is this one. It does need either a wireless or network link back to your computer and/or the internet. It can stand alone with just a router out to the internet.


----------



## stairman (13 Oct 2006)

B**** persons depriving others of there means of earning a living should have there hands cut off(and no disability allowance)


----------



## londonsteve2 (13 Oct 2006)

Sorry to here the news Dave. Hope you sort it all out soon
Cheers Steve


----------



## garywayne (14 Oct 2006)

Dave.

Just read the thread. Sorry to hear whats happened.

Did you take up the offer to do that blokes table?

Regarding your tools. It might be worth asking your insurance company if you can buy the old tools back. We used to do that with motorbikes.

Also, if I where you, I would write to my MP and complain about the flat feet, and explain what you had to do to get a response.

*BRING BACK THE BIRCH.*


----------



## woodbloke (14 Oct 2006)

Dave - this is dreadful. I reiterate everything that others have said on this thread. Sheer mindless, wanton vandalism like this makes my blood boil, hope everything gets sorted, including the little morons that did this and that you are up and running again asap - Rob


----------



## Dave_G (15 Oct 2006)

Hi all,

Well I spent most of yesterday listing all my tools and equipment as my work shop break in has made me realise I am seriously under insured. If I had lost the entire contents I would be struggling.

Just to prove there is always a positive side to most things in this life, I had a phone call and a visit from the guy who refitted my w/shop door to make it secure. He brought his wife with him and she had a stack of cuttings from some home magazines with her. The upshot is I now have two extra commissions  

I expect to be fully operational by the end of next week.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Jake (15 Oct 2006)

Dave_G":21f0tmi4 said:


> Well I spent most of yesterday listing all my tools and equipment as my work shop break in has made me realise I am seriously under insured. If I had lost the entire contents I would be struggling.



I hope the loss adjuster didn't notice! Thankfully, I bet the domestic ones aren't that clued up on workshop contents.


----------



## Mike.C (15 Oct 2006)

Dave sorry to hear about your problem.

Security needs to be top of your list and it does not need to cost the earth. You can get a device for as little as £35 http://safield.co.uk/product_info.php/c ... cts_id/306 which just plugs into a 13 amp socket. This has a PIR motion detector on it and if the scum walk in front of it, it will silently dial up to 5 phone numbers that you have stored in it. For instance you could enter your house or mobile phone number and if they break in in the middle of the night the phone which you have by your bed will alert you. This will then give you time to call the police or you could always make sure that the ars-hole tripped over a piece of wood while accidently switching on the table saw and fell straight onto the blade. 
The best part of this model is the criminal dosen't even know he's tripped the device because there is no siren.

You can also get a full alarm system such as
http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro ... 7&ts=17436
This will do the same as above, internal and external sirens, and you can also listen in to what is happening until the police get there.

There are lots of other devices you can get and as i have said you don't need to spend a lot.

Good luck

Mike


----------



## Vormulac (15 Oct 2006)

I'm horrified but sadly not surprised to hear about your problems concerning filthy subhuman criminal scum, it's good to hear you should be getting a favourable outcome from your insurance though.
As various members have indicated on here, there are a number of security devices available to help in dealing with these low-lifes, this is my favourite: 

http://www.dick.biz/dwen/Products/Graen ... -1700.html

V. :twisted:


----------



## cutting42 (16 Oct 2006)

Dave_G":3spxg6yv said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well I spent most of yesterday listing all my tools and equipment as my work shop break in has made me realise I am seriously under insured. If I had lost the entire contents I would be struggling.



Hi Dave

Do you just add all the tools to your houshold insurance or do you have a specific policy for th workshop?

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## Taffy Turner (16 Oct 2006)

Mike.C":2g0mippz said:


> You can also get a full alarm system such as
> http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro ... 7&ts=17436
> T


 
After the last series of posts when someone's workshop got burgled, I bit the bullet and bought that exact model. I figured that if my workshop got done, I would go out and spend the money on an alarm, so I figure I might as well do it first, and hopefully save myself the hassle. 

The system took me a couple of hours to fit and test, and so far it has been great. No false alarms in approx 5 months, and every time I have forgotten to turn it off and opened the workshop door, it has scared the living daylights out of me! 

I would highly recommend this system to anyone who hasn't got an alarm system currently - I am about to order another one for the house, and apparently the two can be linked together. 

(Make sure that you change the 4 digit disarm code when you install it - apparently a lot of people leave it at the default value, which is obviously a bit dumb, as this would be the first code a burglar would try to disarm the system with)

Regards 

Gary 

(No affiliation by the way).


----------



## Dave_G (16 Oct 2006)

Hi Gareth,

I have had all my tools etc... listed on my house contents insurance - I decided to do this as it was the most cost effective way.

To all of you have posted suggestions for alarm systems - many thanks!

And to all of you who have posted thanks - it made me a lot better having a rant about all this.

All the best,

Dave


----------



## sliver (17 Oct 2006)

Hi Dave,
I'm seriously gutted for you mate. It happened to me a few years ago. They came back a second time about a month or so later. My insurers wriggled out of the payout & left me to foot the bill myself. So as they say these days 'I feel your pain'. Now if the police do it right they have DNA & should be able to trace these...............people.

The thing is that these B*^&%ards have little to do but watch what honest people are doing all day long. They don't work, so they have plenty of time & energy to plan these things. If It was down to me the benefits these (pick your own expletive) are getting would be earned by sweeping the streets & suchlike. They would be too tired to go robbing all night long.
Oh, & before anybody says they may be too ill to work my reply is 'Yes, but not too ill to commit crime eh? I agree with Garywayne, bring back the birch!!!!!!!! Hope all is sorted to your satisfaction mate.

cheers, sliver.


----------



## RogerS (17 Oct 2006)

Bad news, sliver...how did they wriggle out of paying up a second time?


----------



## sliver (17 Oct 2006)

Hi Roger,
I never bothered the second time as the first time they did the 'not covered on your house policy, should have added extra cover for that doncha know'. Always late with this type of advice aren't they??
As I say, it was only a month or so after & my policy was still running, needless to say, I changed insurers when the due date came up. I specifically asked about workshop cover & was told it would be covered but I'm not 100% certain any of them are adequate, & you can't rid yourself of that 'I wonder when the'll come back' feeling.

Thing is, I don't rely on this to make my living as others do. It's been pointed out already about ruining people's method of making income, I fully agree this should be punished VERY harshly. My idea of prison is that if they make it so bad to be in there you won't get many 'career' criminals in there thereby reducing the numbers. If they riot & smash t.v's, toilets & the like then that is obviously how they want it so let them live with it.

Good grief!!!!! I'd gone well into rant mode there! :evil: (waits for red mist to clear so as to view keyboard properly). :lol: 

I'll vote for any party that promises to sort these people out once & for all.

Cheers, Sliver.


----------



## RogerS (17 Oct 2006)

sliver":1pzk454e said:


> Hi Roger,
> I never bothered the second time as the first time they did the 'not covered on your house policy, should have added extra cover for that doncha know'.



That's interesting...do you remember whether it was a case of specifically excluding items outside the home as worded in the policy or whether it was their assumption ? I checked our policy a while ago and it did include outbuilding contents with no upper limit. Not so worried about theft ...more about fire or the RAF 'taking it out' :wink: :lol: 

Totally agree with you re punishment etc. This country lost the plot years ago IMHO.


----------



## Losos (17 Oct 2006)

Hi Dave,
Just like to add my sympathy to all the others. (Sorry my 'puter's been down for a week so couldn't read your post before)

As people have said, they may well have another go. In my workshop the power leads are always live, I can't see any reason not to...... so I do. I suppose there's some legal reason in UK why you shouldn't but after what you've been through you might just 'forget' one (every) night to switch off at the fuse box :wink:


----------



## RogerS (17 Oct 2006)

Losos":329p5ptn said:


> In my workshop the power leads are always live, I can't see any reason not to...... so I do. I suppose there's some legal reason in UK why you shouldn't



I think that somewhere in our cock-a-mamy legal system there is a law against 'setting a mantrap in a public place'. The fact that they have to break in first is beside the point as far as our daft legal system is concerned. 

One way around this is to do what a friend of mine did when he worked for a record (LP) distributor. Plagued by break-ins they wanted to leave roaming around free inside the warehouse some Dobermanns. They were told that they weren't allowed to do that as if a burglar broke in and got bitten (poor little diddums) then they would be for the high jump. However, dogs are allowed to roam free in their kennels which is why they stuck up a huge sign saying 'Dog Kennel' and let the Dobermanns run free inside  No more break-ins :lol:


----------



## sliver (17 Oct 2006)

Hello again Roger...Sorry Dave, not trying to hi-jack your thread..Honest.  I can't remember what the policy terms were now Roger as it is a few years ago now, in fact my wife reminded me that they DID pay up in the end......75 quid........for about £400 worth of goods. My memory worries me sometimes. :shock: At the time I was incensed, :evil: so why I forgot a 'minor' detail like them actually paying out, opinions & guesses welcome. I think that I have got mixed up in my head with a story amongst many that I heard at the time as I was telling everyone who would listen. You know how you get 'That's like what happened to me you know' stories. After time they get muddled in my head & I convince myself the truth is in there somewhere. I wouldn't make a good liar, sorry if I misled you.  I now remember ripping the cheque to bits, preferring nothing as opposed to the insult they offered. My guess is that I didn't have 'new for old' cover, sound about right?
Cheers, Sliver.


----------



## Jake (17 Oct 2006)

Roger Sinden":3v0asvei said:


> I think that somewhere in our cock-a-mamy legal system there is a law against 'setting a mantrap in a public place'. The fact that they have to break in first is beside the point as far as our daft legal system is concerned.



Yeah nuts huh? And they don't allow one to use missiles to eliminate speeders.


----------



## the_g_ster (18 Oct 2006)

As the the general sentiment is from everybody here then i can only echo whats been said already.

The very sad situation we seem to be in at the moment is that the sick individuals that did this have the upper hand still. I think its a great pity that the criminals now seem to have one up as they can claim that you have a duty of care to protect their welfare even if they choose to break in to your property and carry out such disgusting acts as they have. We really need to try and change this. It seems crazy that the we have to potentially look out for the welfare of somebody climbing over your back wall and threatening either your workplace or more seriosuly your family. Until this balance is redressed we all will be in the situation where we can only take practical steps to deter people.


----------



## Vormulac (18 Oct 2006)

If anyone breaks into my home and threatens my family, they're leaving in a bag. Simple as that.
A pity I would be considered the 'bad guy' for that. An Englishman's home is his ... what was it again? :evil: 

V.


----------



## Dave_G (21 Oct 2006)

Hi,

Just thought I'd post the fact that I am now up and running after my work shop was trashed. Its taken 9 days from reporting it to the police to getting operational - not bad hey! And I still have a cheque to spend on replacement equipment.

My shop now has increased security with an alarm and I have put in motion CCTV around the house.

Although my friend does not subscribe to this forum at the moment - a BIG thanks for helping me clear all the mess, the bottle of single malt and your support in getting me up and running so quickly.

Thanks for all the support, folks. Now going to spend the weekend working with some nice pippy oak.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## sliver (21 Oct 2006)

Hi Dave,
Great news, just wish it had never been necessary in the first place. A BIG thank you to your friend too for the help. 

You know the people you can count on in a crisis don't you ? Now it just needs the police to get lucky with catching the guilty parties....Scum of the earth that they are,(can't write the words I'd like to cos I'd get banned for life you understand) :evil: :twisted: 
Hope this hasn't knocked you back too much mate. Enjoy spending the money on new stuff (but don't get carried away will you? :lol: :lol: ) Yeah right!!  So now, instead of your usual magic, you know we will now expect miracles doncha??????  

ATB Sliver. :wink:


----------



## Geriatrix (22 Nov 2022)

In 1971 I was working overseas with my new partner. I came back to the UK for a few weeks on a course, in the middle of a housing boom. We decided that we needed a mortgage and a house in UK so we bought a small detached house "off plan" in a small development in mid-Essex. As I was working for a UK company, living and working overseas (in Iran at that time) didn't present a problem. The house was completed in November 1971 and I asked my father to check the house and make sure the water was off at the mains. He lived quite a distance away and couldn't make regular visits. We didn't get back until coming to UK for a holiday in April '72. 
During the intervening six months the front door (hidden by a porch) was secured simply by a rim latch. It didn't take the local kids long to discover that with the aid of a stick and hand through the letterbox, they could trip the latch and open the door. When we arrived it was clear that someone had used the toilet and of course with no water, couldn't flush it. Otherwise the house was empty, clean and tidy. We only learnt that it had been a youth headquarters when a youngster walked into our living room, not knowing the house was occupied! His behavior was fine and he left immediately. No more problems at all. The neighbors did tell us subsequently that they knew of the situation, and shooed the kits away from time to time, but having no idea who the owner was, there was little more they could do.
This was in 1972. Now, fifty years later and long moved on, I doubt very much that we would be so fortunate. Why not? - I'll leave that to you, but my own theory is not a pleasant reflection on society today.


----------



## moosepig (22 Nov 2022)

16 years! That's quite some thread resurrection


----------

